# Wild thing chainsaw problem



## millerlte (Jul 22, 2007)

I have been using this chain saw for a couple of years with no problems. This year I ran across a few cords of wood and have been cutting it without any problems until late. It runs great for the first hour and once it gets hot it will not start. But you let it set for a while and it starts and runs for 10-15 minutes. I have tried everything that i can think of. What it seems to be to me is that its boiling the gas, the primer bubble has no gas in it and you can hear the gas bubbling in the system. Is there a air leak in the system? Or is there a way for me to make it quit that. Thanks in advance for all the help to come.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

sounds like there is air in the system to me, check your fuel lines and make sure they are not falling apart and are sealed, if that is not the problem then I would probably dissasemble, clean and rebuild the carb.


----------



## millerlte (Jul 22, 2007)

They seem to be ok they are still soft and you can move them quite easy.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Look for an air leak, perhaps around the insulator block where the carburetor mounts. Check the for any leak around the fuel pump pulse hose or gaskets and lastly the crankcase seals.

You may also want to test the spark when the unit is hot and will not start, it's also possible the CDI module may be failing when hot.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Also (if I remember correctly), there are 4 bolts on the bottom of case that hold the crankcase together. Make sure those are tight.


----------



## millerlte (Jul 22, 2007)

There is spark when the unit is hot. The 4 bolts on the bottom of the chain saw is tight. Today I ran it for about 35-40 minutes and once I got done I opened the gas tank and the gas was indeed boiling. I can disconnect the lines going to the carb and gas continues to spray out with out a problem. But one I connect it back to the carb there is air in the line. Is is just not built for how hard I run the thing and I need to just step up and buy a real chain saw? Let me know about all your thoughts. Thanks for all the help on things to check. Still not fixed but more things are being checked off the list.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

It really just sounds like the carb needs to bre rebuilt, or you have alot of junk built up in the cylinder fins, causing it to over heat. Try a new spark plug and see if this helps. Those Poland Wild things don't always last to long, I have one thats 2 years old and its not even worth it to work on. I have my 2 stihl saws which are the best you can buy, they always start up as long as your strong enough to pull them!!!


----------



## jaybird62 (Sep 28, 2006)

check to be sure that the fuel tank is venting. is usually located in fuel cap :wave:


----------



## millerlte (Jul 22, 2007)

That could be the problem. When it does get hot and I open the fuel tank there is all kinds of pressure. How do I check the venting of the fuel cap? Thank you very much!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The fuel vent allows air to enter into the tank, and not out. Pressure in the tank is not unusual. 

Some smaller saws just cannot dissipate the heat quick enough, and need to have a cool down period.


----------



## millerlte (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks Im pretty much over that chain saw any way. I guess you get what you pay for. Im looking for a stihl or a husky at this point. I want one that runs for more than a 1/2 hour and than has to cool down for 1/2 hour. Thanks to everyone for their help!!!!


----------

